# Bay & Jetty Fishing In Galveston Sunday Need 2



## Gar King Fishing Guides (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey Guys I have a trip sat but am staying the night to do some jetty and bay fishing sun. Im looking for 2 guys that want to tag along $40 a man 7 till about 1-2. Let me know 
281-661-0458


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

*trip*

I'll go for 40 bucks Brad 832-656-3167 call me


----------



## jmk300d (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm def interested, was looking to get out and fish the surf but weather did not look to favorable for that. hit me up at 972-822-5110


----------

